# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  MiPBX rót đầy cảm xúc cho mỗi cuộc gọi telesales

## hoangmitek

Nhằm đạt được mục tiêu chào bán, quảng bá sản phẩm, dịch vụ của công ty mình, hướng tới thuyết phục khách hàng mua sản phẩm, dịch vụ đó là một quá trình gian nan đòi hỏi sự chuẩn bị từ cơ sở vật chất đến nguồn nhân lực. Tuy nhiên, với sự ra đời dịch vụ cho thuê tổng đài ảo/ cloud MiPBX™, mọi gánh nặng từ cơ sở vật chất đầu tư cho tổng đài hay nguồn nhân lực dồi dào đều được giảm tối đa. Nhờ những tính năng ưu việt của tổng đài ip, sự tương tác với khách hàng của các nhân viên Telesales trở nên hiệu quả nhất với chi phí thấp nhất.

Với MiPBX™, quá trình Telesales không chỉ dừng lại ở sự chấp nhận mua hàng của khách hàng mà còn là quá trình tương tác, “nuôi dưỡng”, gắn bó với khách hàng, biến khách hàng trở thành khách hàng trung thành với thương hiệu.
Lời chào tương tác thoại – mang doanh nghiệp đến gần hơn với khách hàng
Giả sử, khi một khách hàng gọi đến công ty bạn, thay vì những tiếng bíp vô hồn thì với MiPBX™, bạn hoàn toàn có thể cài đặt lời chào với khách hàng, lời chào này đã được thu âm sẵn theo nhu cầu của công ty. Do đó, bạn không chỉ tạo được ấn tượng chuyên nghiệp trong mắt khách hàng mà còn giúp khách hàng cảm thấy như gọi đến người bạn lâu ngày chưa gặp.

MiPBX giúp bạn biết tên khách hàng nào đang gọi đến doanh nghiệp
Trong trường hợp khác, khi một khách hàng cũ gọi đến nhưng bạn không tài nào nhớ nỗi vị khách hàng này, với MiPBX™, mọi thông tin cá nhân và thông tin giao dịch của khách hàng đều được hiển  thị giúp bạn tương tác “ngọt” hơn với khách hàng. Nhờ vậy, khách hàng sẽ cảm nhận được sự quan tâm, tinh tế, chân thành của doanh nghiệp và sẽ trở nên gần gũi hơn với doanh nghiệp.
Sau khi tạo thiện cảm với khách hàng qua lời chào tương tác thoại được thu âm sẵn cùng với việc tạo ấn tượng với khách hàng khi biết được tên họ, nhân viên Telesales sẽ trở nên tự tin hơn và giao tiếp với khách hàng tốt hơn.

Nhờ mipbx, mỗi nhân viên Telesales đều nâng cao hiệu quả trong từng cuộc gọi, đồng thời giúp doanh nghiệp giảm bớt nỗi lo và gánh nặng về việc làm hài lòng khách hàng qua các cuộc gọi Telesales.

——

Mọi thắc mắc cần tư vấn xin gửi về email: info@mitek.vn hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi

   1900 1238 |  (+84)28 5404 1919 |0909 657 477 (Mr.Tuấn)

----------

